# Welsh Jokes...



## Freddie99 (Aug 19, 2009)

How do the Welsh practise safe sex?
Simple, they mark the ones that kick.

What do you call a Welsh sheep farmer?
A pimp.

What do you call a Welshman with photos of lambs on his laptop?
A paedophile.

What do you call a sheep tied to a fence in Wales?
A leisure centre.

Why do Welshmen wear jeans with a button fly?
Because sheep can hear a zipper at a hundred yards!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hahahahahaha  keep them coming Tom


----------

